# Maxim - Silva Mod



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Hey guys,

I've been patiently waiting for the Axiom-Silva Mod to become available again when I came across the Maxim-Silva Mod on the Simple-Shot website. As usual I had no self control when I saw it and placed the order right away. It arrived today and I wanted to give you my review on it.

I really like the overall feel of the Maxim-Silva Mod. The slight curve inwards makes for a better grip. It reduces the overall reach when I hold in the thumb and forefinger grip. The palm swell is nice as it feels it is filling up space in the palm area it was designed for. I'm not sure about the finish, it appears like it might be a light sanding, but it feels smooth in the hand.

The Ocularis attachment is pretty simple, it's kind of like corks holding the bands in place with friction. Insert the bands into the forks and then insert the Ocularis plug. I tried installing bands on the forks normally with strips of Theraband, but that didn't work out. There is just a little ridge on the outside forks, which wasn't enough room for through the fork attachment. Over the top didn't work either. With the Ocularis plugs removed, the band was collapsing into the hole in the fork and with the plugs in place, they were just in the way when wrapping. But, I think if you were to file under the ridge, you could probably take off enough material to get a through the fork banding.

With extreme cold outside and mountains of snow everywhere, I was regulated to shooting it indoors. You can see the picture below of my first ten shots. Thumb and forefinger grip, shooting through the forks, 3/8 inch steel, with .030 latex at 8 inches, with a distance of only 22 feet. Really, really like the feel and hold.

About the only thing that felt out of place for me while shooting was the missing wrist strap. I always wear one and since there isn't a lanyard hole, no wrist strap. But I can live without it. Overall it's a really nice slingshot.























































Simple-Shot wish list: Poly Axiom and Maxim designed for Flip-Clips.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

nice review! Everything Lee Silva does is awesomeness, not surprised that you shot so well with it  Looks very comfortable


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

I love that! I'll definitely be getting one soon!

I cant help help but think it needs a pirate flag on the swell instead of whats on there... ill have to do somethin about that. I like pirate flags too much though

Do you know if the design is on the surface or somehow in the material?


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Blade said:


> Do you know if the design is on the surface or somehow in the material?


It's kind of hard to tell. It feels raised, but smoothed. It's not like you can get a knife under it. The palm swell is made of Instamorph. It's a re-mold able plastic if heated in hot water. Type in Instamorph in YouTube and you'll see what you can do with it.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Blade said:


> I love that! I'll definitely be getting one soon!
> 
> I cant help help but think it needs a pirate flag on the swell instead of whats on there... ill have to do somethin about that. I like pirate flags too much though
> 
> Do you know if the design is on the surface or somehow in the material?


Oh it's in there pretty good..... It is actually just black polymorph fused into the white. Best bet would be to warm the surface and scrape it off and rebuild as you see fit. I'm glad you guys like the shooter.. I'm back to forging now, but there are more poly's on the horizon as well.. Who knows? Perhaps one of them will be flying your pirate flag...


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Blade said:
> 
> 
> > I love that! I'll definitely be getting one soon!
> ...


Thanks.
Put me at the top of the list for one if you decide to do it!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

I like the whole frame concept. What material are the plugs made?


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

It's made of a hard foam.


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Very innovative, looks comfy, nicely made. Good work!


----------



## sharp eye (Jun 3, 2014)

ShootnCoastie said:


> It's made of a hard foam.


Thanks.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I would love to pick one up, just can't swing the extra expense right now.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I was lucky enough to pick up the Pickle OTTER before they sold out. Absolutely LOVE that little PFS trainer. Feels sooooooooo good in my hands.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Awesome review. Great looking catty!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

You are soooo fortunate .what a true treasure. Wow that's a once in a lifetime shooter. Way to go


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Looks great shoots evan better. Very comfortable to hold with all the contours lee put into it.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

I think I got the last one Simple-Shot had in stock. This is easily one of my favorite frames.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

This is lovely. Love the shape. I know this is an old thread but I have just fell in love with the Maxim.

I think it may be "the shape" I've been trying to find since returning to slingshots.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

The Maxim is one of my favorite designs. I feel very fortunate to have a regular Maxim, gen I and gen II Silva modded Maxim, Ring Raven and Prong Raven.


----------

